# 4.5.621 SBF Released!



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys an SBF For 621 got released like 2 days ago. So for the ppl that broke their phones a week or so ago you can now fix it. No way to root yet. But at least you got a phone.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/28/droid-x-build-number-621-sbf-file-released-should-fix-fears-of-bricking-phone/

SBF on XDA: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/28/droid-x-build-number-621-sbf-file-released-should-fix-fears-of-bricking-phone/

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Hey guys an SBF For 621 got released like 2 days ago. So for the ppl that broke their phones a week or so ago you can now fix it. No way to root yet. But at least you got a phone.
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/28/droid-x-build-number-621-sbf-file-released-should-fix-fears-of-bricking-phone/
> 
> ...


Haha we know Hamsters I've had a 621 SBF in my dropbox for days now. Check the OP of the pinned .621 thread.









Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh.... OK thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

